# Avery Coast Railway Full Train Battle Map.



## Shimrath (Dec 11, 2016)

I just threw this together for my next session (playing digitally with Fantasy Grounds) and thought it might be helpful for others.  Enjoy!


----------



## Shimrath (Dec 11, 2016)

For what it's worth, the grid will not line up properly in Fantasy Grounds. . .but when does it ever?


----------

